# MAC - Shop Shop Shop / Cook Cook Cook - February 2012



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2012)

Place all your *MAC Shop and Cook* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *MAC Shop and Cook* for the latest spicy dish:MAC - Shop Shop Shop / Cook Cook Cook discussion


----------



## angieangel (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## angieangel (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## dancinbluegirl (Jan 31, 2012)

Innocence, Beware! Naughty Saute, Runaway Red, Watch Me Simmer, Dish It Up, and Quick Sizzle





  	Added Goodness, Midnight Snack, Wholesome Fluidlines





  	Call Me Bubbles Eyeshadow Quad: Call Me Bubbles, Fresh Daily, Full of Flavour, and Brash 





  	Florida, Optimistic Orange, and Restores Dazzle! Cremeblend Blushes


----------



## goldilocks88 (Feb 1, 2012)

Apologies for the crappy Blackberry pic, but here are a few swatches:

  	Industrial pearlglide liner (Vera)
  	Undercurrent pearlglide liner (Vera)
  	Enchantee Kissable Lip Colour





  	Enchantee on the lips:


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 1, 2012)

Call Me Bubbles Quad





  	Hush Hush and Tread Gently Tendertones





  	So Vain Kissable Lip Colour





  	Runaway Red, Watch me Simmer, Naughty Saute, Quick Sizzle





  	Call Me Bubbles Quad, Quick Sizzle l/s, Runaway Red l/s, Naughty Saute l/s, Watch Me Simmer l/s, Hush Hush Tendertone, Tread Gently Tendertone


----------



## herpderp (Feb 2, 2012)

is naughty saute verry similar to viva glam gaga or pink nouveau? i dont want to buy something that i have that has a similar colour


----------



## afulton (Feb 2, 2012)

Lipsticks:  Top to Bottom
  	Hush Hush Tendertone, Watch Me Simmer, Naughty Saute, Quick Sizzle


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 2, 2012)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 2, 2012)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 2, 2012)

More photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 2, 2012)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 2, 2012)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 2, 2012)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 3, 2012)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 3, 2012)

Full photos here.


----------



## aSoftBlackStar (Feb 5, 2012)

I attempted to make these swatches as true to the color as possible. *Admin edit* - Per forum TOS please keep self promotion limited to a link to a personal website in your signature area.


----------



## katred (Feb 8, 2012)

A few images from my haul




  	Runaway Red, Dish It Up




  	Scandelicious, So Vain




  	Colour Added quad




  	Shop & Drop quad




  	Call Me Bubbles quad

  	Full review and more swatches here.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Feb 9, 2012)

Cute over-wrap (inside is a normal black mac l/s box)  





  	Quick Sizzle




  	Swatches:
  	L-R: Illa Atomic, MAC Quick Sizzle, MAC Impassoned, VS Hot Spot, EL Stay Pinkberry


----------



## piggles (Feb 10, 2012)

*(P)* -- permanent collection
*(LE)* -- limited edition









  	Power Boosted and Shop & Drop from "Color Added" Quad


----------



## ButterflyDior77 (Feb 10, 2012)

Tendertone in "Hot and Saucy"


----------



## soco210 (Feb 11, 2012)

Shop & Drop Quad









  	Call Me Bubbles Quad









  	Hush Hush Tendertone








  	Woo Me Kissable Lipcolour








  	Added Goodness & Midnight Snack Fluidline






  	Innocence Beware, Watch Me Simmer, Runaway Red Lipstick


----------



## RayannaBanana (Feb 11, 2012)

Woo Me is from Peacocky


----------



## StarrySim (Feb 12, 2012)

My camera doesn't want to take good swatch pics, but here's a comparison of Dish It Up with the closest thing I have, which is All Mine (Monogram collection).


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 12, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 15, 2012)

Added Colour Quad, Shop & Drop Quad, Purring Tendertone, Hot 'n' Saucy Tendertone and Dish It Up Lipstick




  	Added Colour Quad and Shop & Drop Quad




  	Dish It Up Lipstick




  	Purring Tendertone and Hot 'n' Saucy Tendertone




  	Shop & Drop Quad, Added Colour Quad, Dish It Up Lipstick, Purring Tendertone, Hot 'n' Saucy Tendertone


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

angieangel said:


>




	Those look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 28, 2012)

Comparison Swatches:  Hypnotizing has been compared to Tendersmoke & Winterized
  	Swatched for comparison on NC30 with No Primer

  	L-R:  Hypnotizing (Shop & Drop Quad), Tendersmoke (Lady Grey Quad), and Winterized (Glitter & Ice MES)


----------



## PixieDancer (Feb 29, 2012)

One more comparison request...

  	L-R:  Hypnotizing (from Shop & Drop Quad), Hold That Pose (Glitter & Ice MES)


----------



## jetjet (Mar 3, 2012)

Plumful top, Dish It Up bottom




  	Scan-delicious





  	http://shopcookeat.wordpress.com/2012/03/04/shop-mac/#more-129


----------



## soco210 (Mar 6, 2012)

Colour Added Quad


----------



## princess sarah (Mar 7, 2012)

Watch Me Simmer Lipstick swatch from blog


----------



## princess sarah (Mar 7, 2012)

Colour Added Quad Swatches from Blog


----------



## soco210 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wholesome Fluidline






  	Kissable Lip Colour






  	L-R: Enchantee, Scan-delicious, So Vain

  	Enchantee




  	Scan-delicious




  	So Vain




  	Quick Sizzle Lipstick










  	Florida & Optimistic Orange Cremeblend Blush


----------



## Sappheiros (Mar 16, 2012)

Shop & Drop quad




 


  	Call me Bubbles quad





  	L-R: Tread Gently tendertone, Quick Sizzle, Watch me Simer


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 23, 2012)

From left to right: Watch me simmer, Quick sizzle, Naught Saute



 


*Naughty saute*




 


*Quick sizzle*



 


*Watch me simmer*


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Added Goodness  *




*Wholesome*


----------



## princess sarah (Mar 31, 2012)

Swatches from Blog - More details there


----------



## princess sarah (Mar 31, 2012)

Swatches from Blog - More details there


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 15, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 15, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


----------



## Jennifae (Apr 15, 2012)

More photos and swatches here.


----------

